# Accucraft (UK) Gauge 1 Tornado



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Accucraft and The A1 Steam Locomotive Trust are delighted to announce the production of a live steam, Gauge 1, model of Tornado,[/i] the prototype of which has written a new chapter in the annals of British steam, becoming the first main line steam locomotive to be built since 1960. Accucraft’s model faithfully captures the elegance and power of the Peppercorn class A1 design and features all the unique details carried by Tornado. The model is gas-fired with slide valves and has all the features the Gauge 1 fraternity have come to expect from an Accucraft locomotive. The cylinders are fitted with drain cocks. The chassis is constructed from stainless steel. The boiler is copper, the cab and tender are constructed from etched brass. The UK RRP will be £2895.00 with a release date of 2014 and the model will be available in apple green, blue and BR green. The model will be available from the A1 Steam Trust, Accucraft UK and selected retailers. The retail profit from sales of this superb model will go to The A1 Steam Locomotive Trust to complete the financing of Tornado[/i] herself.

You can see the full details here.

Graham Langer.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like it will be a nice one!


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Great!! I think the 2015 Diamondhead Steamup pin should be the Tornado (IMHO)!!!! Beautiful engine.....


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

The Brits just build beautiful engines.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had not realized that the Tornado is NEW...just built!


Here is the story


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Eric its amazing what they do there and here its a battle to just keep something going. Look at the Eureka, 1500 hours on a new boiler and the FRA wants him to replace as they deem 1500 hours time to replace. How many hours on the K's in Colorado, I'm pretty sure more then 1500 

So when are we going to make a trip to ME to ride the slim gauge? Want to get a small group of us together. I've got a few people that want to go here.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be there on Satruday...sounds like we will be putting Old Number Nine back on the rails...perhaps. She has a NEW boiler too made here in Maine. keep it under your hat but there is talk of the WW&F building a New "BALDWIN" Forney...two foot gauge stuff is a LOT cheaper to do than Standard gauge! 

here is a link to their web page: http://www.wwfry.org/


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Accucraft (US) are now listing the model on the eStore: 

http://accucraft.com/modelc/S32-12A-TORNADO.htm 

I am incredibly proud to have been associated with this project, the A1 Steam Trust is now moving on to build another LNER locomotive, this time the wonderful and dometimes misunderstood P2: 

http://www.p2steam.com/ 

Graham.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, we finally got the chance to run the engineering sample and are very pleased to say she 'goes as well as she shows' pulling a heavy load of Golden Age Pullmans and Collett coaches. Like the prototype the model was incredibly sure-footed, self-starting the train with little or no fuss and easily controlled at slow and higher speeds. With a large dry compartment in the tender for radio control we expect to see these locos equipped with all sorts of electronic goodies! Duration was a good 40 minutes and we'd hope this improves as the loco runs in (as ever being a bit tight 'straight out of the box'). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0mvNtWtVU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cb-W1nFCK4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNBZbtLhYc8 

Graham.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, at long last, they are here! We still have a few available for those who missed pre-ordering - all retail profit to the A1SLT!

































Graham.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Accucraft UK said:


> Accucraft (US) are now listing the model on the eStore:
> 
> http://accucraft.com/modelc/S32-12A-TORNADO.htm
> 
> ...


The eStore site shows the Apple Green version with 'British Railways' on the tender as having a rimless chimney - but your picture shows it with a rimmed chimney - Is this a later version?

Thanks

John


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

John, Hi! The apple green version is supplied with the rimmed chimney fitted but with the rimless version included in the detail pack. Art follows reality since No. 60163 is now wearing the rimmed chimney with apple green for the first time!

Graham.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

Phippsburg Eric said:


> I'll be there on Satruday...sounds like we will be putting Old Number Nine back on the rails...perhaps. She has a NEW boiler too made here in Maine. keep it under your hat but there is talk of the WW&F building a New "BALDWIN" Forney...two foot gauge stuff is a LOT cheaper to do than Standard gauge!
> 
> here is a link to their web page: http://www.wwfry.org/



as many will know there are 3 baldwins being built in Britain of 2 ft gauge,,, SR&RL 23 and forney 10

both with many component made,,,

and the lynton and barnstable 242T which should be finished this year

as for standard gauge there are at least 20 locos of various sizes being constructed,, some are nearing

completion while some are only a few components into the build

and there are a few narrow gauge locos i think other than the baldwins under construction,,

a very healthy situation,,,,,


----------

